# Lump Sum 100K



## Sinto99 (31 May 2012)

Hi,

My father has approx 100K matureing from a fixed period savings account and is looking to reinvest it.

He has no mortgate and no outstanding loans and doesnt need instant access to it so is prepared to put it away again for a few years but doent want any risk (ie invest in shares etc)

He was thinking of putting it into the 3 year Irish State Savings bonds which give an AER of 3.23% and is tax free

Is this a good option or any other suggestions?


----------



## GDUFFY (31 May 2012)

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=163133

Have a thorough read of this very good thread and related threads and you will be able to make an informed decision.


----------



## Andy2012 (15 Jun 2012)

If I were your dad I would invest that money in property - buy a  property cash and rent it out. This will give him extra money per month,  probably more than he would get from a financial institution on  interest for the same amount. If you do decide to go this route, try  getting your hands onto a foreclosed property since they usually go for  BMV


----------



## Angus (26 Jun 2012)

> The USA has a population 6.5% larger



Huh!, You mean USA = Spain x 6.5?


----------



## davemarge (28 Jun 2012)

DO NOT invest in property anywhere. The Irish State Savings are definitely best and as they are Tax Free and if your Dad is over 65, possibly DIRT free as well.


----------



## kceire (28 Jun 2012)

davemarge said:


> DO NOT invest in property anywhere. The Irish State Savings are definitely best and as they are Tax Free and if your Dad is over 65, possibly DIRT free as well.


 

Is that you Enda Kenny?


----------



## Slim (28 Jun 2012)

Angus said:


> Huh!, You mean USA = Spain x 6.5?


 
I don't think so - that would be 650%. The poster meant that USA's pop is 6.5% larger than Spain's.


----------



## postman pat (29 Jun 2012)

all i can add is ............"god save us"


----------



## TwoWheels (29 Jun 2012)

*Spain*46,072,834July 1, 2010

*United States*310,080,000August 26, 2010


----------



## fuliz (29 Jun 2012)

I am  a worrier and end up putting money in easier to access accounts in case I need mone and lose out on interest rate.I have always lost out on shares and am not a risk taker.


----------



## thejolly (10 Jul 2012)

By not being a risk taker, believe me you have not always lost out on shares!


----------

